
An interview with the punk victim of Spock's vulcan nerve grip - Schwolop
http://www.wired.com/2016/09/punk-star-trek-iv-vulcan-nerve-pinch/
======
Schwolop
A tiny but memorable role, from a man who played a much bigger role behind the
scenes. This is a fun interview.

